# Goodbye ABA ...



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

Welp, the day has come. I shut off my ABA motor for the last time yesterday. It's hard to believe I can get this emotional over a motor. The original ABA is coming out of my car, after all it has done for me. This motor has been with me for the last 9 years, and never has it quit on me.
She's got ~190,000 kms on her, and ~70,000 of it was boosted.
The motor still ran great, but due to an unfortunate event, I think I cracked a ring land or something.
My fuel pump fuse has been blowing every once in a while. Not realizing at the time, it was my stupid O2 sensor hitting the body and shorting-out the heater circuit (which also happens to be the fuel pump circuit). This happened a few times, and once it happened when I was in boost. After starting the car back up, I noticed that it sounded like it ran on 3, and it didn't feel right. There has been a lot of smoke coming out of the breather.
The whole motor has been in a very sorry state lately, because I have been so busy with two jobs etc ... I neglected to make small repairs. The exhaust manfold has given me problems since day one. It was an ATP cast manifold onto which an external WG flange had been welded. Downpipe was broken too. The motor was also leaking oil and coolant from every possible seal.
I drove the car for a few months like this, with smoke and oil coming out of the engine bay. I needed to get to both jobs. After a few months of this, the new problem with the fuse blowing all the time, I decided it was time to put the car away and figure out what to do with it.
After re-uniting with some of my old car buddies, they had given me the great idea of building a 20V ABA. I got very excited about this idea, but realized that I didn't have the time needed to carefully build a motor. I didn't want to do anything in a rush. Also, even if I did spend all kinds of time and money building a 20V ABA, I'd still be running the "020 of the month". 
So after a lot of thinking, I have finally decided to go with a 1.8T. I picked-up a 2003 AWP with 45,000 kms (~28,000 miles), with tranny and shifter box. No ECU, wiring harness, air pump, turbo, exhaust manifold, pipes etc ... Perfect for my swap.
For now, I plan on using my tiny T3/T04B Super-S trim, while I save up for a real turbo. I will actually FINISH my stupid air / water setup. 
I really don't know much at all about this motor, and I'm finding it difficult to find any real information about it. I would like to make as much power on the stock motor as possible. Not really sure if 300-350whp is realistic or safe, but I'd be really happy with that much.
I plan on documenting the entire swap in this thread. Stay tuned for pics. Progress might be slow, but I will definitely keep everyone updated.
Pics!
The old turbo setup, as it stood two days ago :
























After a few hours :
























You can see my weld here, WG flange to manifold, after the original weld cracked.








Would you believe that this is a T3/T4? It's just a little bit bigger than the K03S ...
















Piece of the ATP manifold came off as I was taking off the turbo!
















New motor :
















































All the stuff I have to return to the scrap yard (turbo, manifold, TB, harness, mounts, air pump).
















Just _part_ of my collection of scrap 020s ...








Have a nice day! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: Goodbye ABA ... (Agtronic)*

Nice Markku! I was hoping to see a VRT in there but oh well!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Goodbye ABA ... (Ghetto-8v)*

Looks like a good project, i'm sure you will be very happy with the 20v!! keep us updated!
judging from your 2.0 i'm sure this will be very clean and i'm looking forward to seeing your stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Goodbye ABA ... (Agtronic)*

Sad to see you go, back in the day, your car was my inspiration ...'tear'
But HELLO 20V, I know you'll love it, i'll be sweeeeeeeeet


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Goodbye ABA ... (GTijoejoe)*

Another one







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Goodbye ABA ... (16plus4v)*

You know, it's funny. I always told myself that the next step up from a 2.0T was going to be a VR6T ... If I didn't already have half the setup for a 4-cyl, I would have DEFINITELY went VR6! 
There are so many factors though. I STILL want to build another fast 2.0. The feeling of putting big-buck bimmers in their place with a 4-door Jetta and a 9 year-old motor is one that I probably won't get with the 1.8T. Also, being able to say, "It's just a 2 liter" was always great. (Car was quick on short bursts with no IC).
I learned A LOT when I built / drove the 2.0T setup. Hopefully I can use my knowledge to make this setup more reliable. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks for the replies, and I'm glad some of you still remember me!


----------



## highoutput (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Goodbye ABA ... (Agtronic)*

haha i love the pile of 020's. 
its classic








nice swap, good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Goodbye ABA ... (Agtronic)*

Another 1.8t project! Keep the pix flowin'. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MSGTYetti (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Goodbye ABA ... (155VERT83)*

now this is gunna be sweet a 20v ABA? How just bore out a 1.8t? Id like to see someone setup a an ABA to be a 20v but no turbo


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Goodbye ABA ... (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_You know, it's funny. I always told myself that the next step up from a 2.0T was going to be a VR6T ... If I didn't already have half the setup for a 4-cyl, I would have DEFINITELY went VR6! 
There are so many factors though. I STILL want to build another fast 2.0. The feeling of putting big-buck bimmers in their place with a 4-door Jetta and a 9 year-old motor is one that I probably won't get with the 1.8T. Also, being able to say, "It's just a 2 liter" was always great. (Car was quick on short bursts with no IC).
I learned A LOT when I built / drove the 2.0T setup. Hopefully I can use my knowledge to make this setup more reliable. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks for the replies, and I'm glad some of you still remember me!









Well i'm sure it will be something pretty sweet, as for now I plan on keeping the 2.0 and converting the head to 16v, but with your experience, you never know what the next big step might be


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Goodbye ABA ... (GTijoejoe)*

Good choice Markku. The 1.8t is stout and capable of smooth power. The only downside to the 1.8t is the engine management, which you've got taken care of. I love the 1.8t in my TT. Even with the K04 it's still fun. 
Don't feel bad about ditching the 2.0 8v, the o2o, or anything from ATP.


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: Goodbye ABA ... (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_I learned A LOT when I built / drove the 2.0T setup.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_Thanks for the replies, and I'm glad some of you still remember me!










I dont come around here too much and I remember ya, who could forget the post when you lost your temper and started kicking/braking ****









Good luck on the new setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If you have more details/pics of the AWIC setup please post or link, I am doing the same and curious to compare notes


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

Are you going to run the t3/t4 on the new motor?


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (_muppet_)*

I had my baby Turbonetics T3T4 once.........instead of changing powerplants, I just changed turbos:








good luck with the buildup.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (PBWB)*

Thanks for the kind words!
This is NOT going to be a 20V ABA, it's a straight 1.8T swap, with a T3/T4 turbo.
I need to get a turbo manifold, and I'm not sure I want to go with the ATP one. Anyone hear anything about the Audspeed cast manifolds? There's one on there that looks decent, but I wonder about the quality of the casting.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWD1V


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

Go with the PAG Parts mani. It lets the turbo hang below, and is a better design. I have the ATP one, and it is fine though.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

I think someone on the vortex makes some pretty good SS manifolds very decent prices http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm pretty positive cause I was looking into them for a 16v aswell 


_Modified by GTijoejoe at 7:07 PM 7-29-2006_


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

For exhaust mani's either go with USRT or send a PM to killa (www.boostfactory.com)


----------



## Junior Bacon (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (PBWB)*

Who would ever go from 2 liters to a 1.8?








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hope everything works out


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (Junior Bacon)*

*UPDATE!*
Progress has been VERY slow. The fact that I work 7 days a week and live 25 miles away from where my car is, sure doesn't help.
I managed to get the motor out last night. After doing 10 or 11 tranny swaps on this car, I must say, taking out the engine was A LOT easier than I thought. Much easier than taking out just the tranny, IMO.
I started to take the accessories off the ABA to see if the bracket would bolt-up to the AWP block ... no such luck! It looks like I'm going to have to use the AWP accessories. I'm not really sure what I'm going to do for the A/C compressor. From what I can tell at this point, the ABA compressor will not bolt-up to the AWP bracket. I was hoping I didn't have to open-up the A/C system, as it has worked flawlessly for the last 10 years, and I didn't want to jinx it now.
I'm hoping the power steering line will plug into the AWP pump.
Will post more pics as soon as I do more work!

















My dad watches as I plug the foot pump into the ram :



































































_Modified by Agtronic at 2:53 AM 8-20-2006_


----------



## .EvilVento. (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

dude good luck witht he swap , i will naver say a bad thing about a aba t, but the 1.8t is sooo much fun


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (.EvilVento.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.EvilVento.* »_dude good luck witht he swap , i will naver say a bad thing about a aba t, but the 1.8t is sooo much fun


Exactly my thoughts. I loved my 2.0T, and considering how much they cost to build, I will always stand by them. Maybe one day I will build another one, and swap out the 1.8T ...


----------



## .EvilVento. (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

I remeber when you finished yours , it was right about the time i did mine irrc , you had great luck with that set up


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (.EvilVento.)*

good luck markku with your new project. we did this swap in a mk3 and we did use all the mk3 bracket for alt/water pump/ p/s. good luck with evrything


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (euroroccoT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroroccoT* »_good luck markku with your new project. we did this swap in a mk3 and we did use all the mk3 bracket for alt/water pump/ p/s. good luck with evrything 

Thanks for the encouragement!
Was the motor you used an AWP? I don't see how the bracket will bolt to the AWP because on the ABA, part of it bolts to the external water pump, while the AWP has an internal pump ...
Did you get my IM earlier this week?


----------



## .EvilVento. (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

the awp mount will work with mk3 acc's


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (.EvilVento.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.EvilVento.* »_the awp mount will work with mk3 acc's

Even the A/C compressor? But in order to use the MK3 accessories with the AWP bracket, I will need to use my ABA crank pulley right? In which case, it needs to be machined down? 
I'm trying to take in all the information in punkassjim's 2 huge posts, and I'm getting confused.








Thanks for the help! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Band-Aid (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Goodbye ABA ... (Agtronic)*

This is off topic but is that a Husky mix or a pure breed? Looks like a mix to me with the brown on her face but it could be like my Huskies and is just dirty.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Goodbye ABA ... (Band-Aid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Band-Aid* »_This is off topic but is that a Husky mix or a pure breed? Looks like a mix to me with the brown on her face but it could be like my Huskies and is just dirty.

Oh, Prince is a Siberian Husky / German Shepherd mix.


----------



## Band-Aid (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Goodbye ABA ... (Agtronic)*

Thats one good looking dog. Must be a handful. I know my 2 are.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Goodbye ABA ... (Band-Aid)*

Replied via IM ...


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Goodbye ABA ... (Agtronic)*

Good luck Markku. I also used your build as a model for mine. Did you EVER get the AWIC to work? 2.0ts are a great learning experience, but they are a handful. I'll be checking this thread for progress. BTW, where's the mohawk? That's soo 2003.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Band-Aid (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Goodbye ABA ... (veedub11)*

Markku, I believe you can just bolt the mk3 accessories up to the bracket and use the stock crank pulley from the 1.8t.


----------



## mej3 (Sep 26, 2003)

*Re: Goodbye ABA ... (Band-Aid)*

Good luck, I'm wrapping up a 1.8t swap in a mk3 right now, starting another in the raddo...The mk3 accessories will bolt up to an awp bracket I believe... IM .evilvento. he knows the ins and outs of this...IMed you about your manifold.


----------



## BladesNet (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: Goodbye ABA ... (mej3)*

it's bout time you got something that ain't a 020


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Goodbye ABA ... (BladesNet)*

Thanks for the tips guys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BladesNet (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: Goodbye ABA ... (Agtronic)*

Markku, if you want to get rid of all the blown 020, I know a guy who'd take them off your hand


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Goodbye ABA ... (BladesNet)*

Haven't got much done in the last few weeks, NO TIME!








I ordered new magnets from Racetech (for the SDS), and actually ordered the V14 software to get the wideband O2 logging! Installed the new chip and am looking forward to using the logging!








Will post new pics soon! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

Got the SDS trigger mount from JRC Motorsport. I do not have time to fabricate anything at this point. Will post pics!


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

Again, very slow progress.
I started the SDS trigger and magnets install on the new motor.

Engine still not in car :








O2J flange, welded / redrilled and machined for MK3 2.0L axles :








Bracket for SDS hall sensor (from JRC Motorsport) :


----------



## VWAUDITECH (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

Markku,if you buy the early 2.0 Beetle/Jetta (99,00,)flanges,they bolt up to the smaller CV.I recently did a 1.8T/02J swap into a Mk3 Cabby,and used Corrado G60 Axles,and the smaller/earlier 02J cups and they bolt right up.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (VWAUDITECH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITECH* »_Markku,if you buy the early 2.0 Beetle/Jetta (99,00,)flanges,they bolt up to the smaller CV.I recently did a 1.8T/02J swap into a Mk3 Cabby,and used Corrado G60 Axles,and the smaller/earlier 02J cups and they bolt right up.

Thanks for the tip, but I already have the flanges. I should have known this! Thanks for the tip!








SDS V14 software upgrade :
















Rear engine mount bracket (357 199 353 A) :








Frankenstein shifter box, black part is actually half of the original MK3 2.0 box :


















_Modified by Agtronic at 2:25 AM 10-3-2006_


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

nice job i should be starting my swap pretty soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (PinoyVR6)*

looking good.......I'm going to keep my aba.........and convert it to 20v head...02A and megasquirt...........
Yes I like Pain


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

Fix the broken images Markku!


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Fix the broken images Markku!

















x2


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (skaterhernandez4)*

I don't know what's going on with my host, I apologize, I'm working with them trying to figure out why the pictures are disappearing from my site.


----------



## mk2alex (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

Adding this to my watched topics! Who's car is going to run first!


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (mk2alex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2alex* »_Adding this to my watched topics! Who's car is going to run first!

I'm thinking 2 more weeks MAX.







Just gotta pick-up some argon to do the piping and downpipe ... and waiting on the exhaust manifold.
I have some filler rod for you, so whenever you want, let me know!


----------



## mej3 (Sep 26, 2003)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

Still got that cracked 8v manifold? I'll take it off your hands for whatever you'd like for it+ shipping!


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (mej3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mej3* »_Still got that cracked 8v manifold? I'll take it off your hands for whatever you'd like for it+ shipping!























exhaust or intake?


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (veedub11)*

Update :
I finally got some time to work on the car today. After wasting a bunch of time trying to use the old 2.0L shifter box to adapt the MK4 box to the MK3, I decided to just make an adapter from scratch. First the mounting plate was made and then a sleeve welded to the plate. Everything is sealed with RTV and even a foam top seal to keep the sound / weather out of the cabin. 
It bugs me a little bit that the shifter doesn't sit right in the middle of the cutout inside the car, it's actually 1.5 to 2 inches to the right. I figure, it's just a Jetta, and I do not have time to dwell over details like that.
I know, boring thread, but I'm trying!


----------



## xJAGERMEISTERx (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

Looking good man.
How much did SDS charge for the upgrade?


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (xJAGERMEISTERx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xJAGERMEISTERx* »_How much did SDS charge for the upgrade?

The chip was $94 CAD and came with the puller. A little steep, but I am willing to pay for the engineering that went into the chip. Really looking forward to seeing the wideband O2 logging!


----------



## streetjetta97 (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Goodbye ABA ... (Agtronic)*

I saw the pics of your turbo on your aba setup and it looks exactly like mine except i'm having a bit of trouble with the install. When you uninstall the stock intake pipe that has the mass air flow sensor on it do you get rid of that sensor or is it still used in the turbo setup. Also the vacuum line that you use for the bov...the stock line is connected to other vacuum lines by a T-valve thing..what do you do there? Thanks


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Goodbye ABA ... (streetjetta97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *streetjetta97* »_I saw the pics of your turbo on your aba setup and it looks exactly like mine except i'm having a bit of trouble with the install. When you uninstall the stock intake pipe that has the mass air flow sensor on it do you get rid of that sensor or is it still used in the turbo setup. Also the vacuum line that you use for the bov...the stock line is connected to other vacuum lines by a T-valve thing..what do you do there? Thanks









Keep in mind that I was using SDS (standalone management). SDS does not have an input for MAF, so that was eliminated completely. Also, the vacuum nipple at the top of the TB was being used for the BOV, but I believe it used to be connected to the EVAP canister. With stock management, the EVAP solenoid would purge the contents of the canister into the intake under certain vacuum conditions. I simply left it unplugged, but wanted to hook it up to a switch to purge it from time to time. If you do disconnect the hose, nothing will come out as it is connected to a normally-closed solenoid. However, if you do not purge the canister from time to time, it gets full, and fuel vapor will escape from the overflow (at the bottom of the canister). Worst case scenerario, you will be polluting the enviroment, and your car will smell of gasoline (like the old muscle cars).


----------



## streetjetta97 (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Goodbye ABA ... (Agtronic)*

Alright sounds good. Also where did you get you oil feed from. Everyone says the oil filter housing but i cannot find where to tap into. Any help *Pictures help too* Also i'm drilling into the oil pan for the oil return line. Do you have any suggestions on how to keep the metal shavings out of the pan? Where did you hook up your turbo gauge to? In other words...where did you hook up the vacuum line to? Thanks


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Goodbye ABA ... (streetjetta97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *streetjetta97* »_Alright sounds good. Also where did you get you oil feed from. Everyone says the oil filter housing but i cannot find where to tap into. Any help *Pictures help too* Also i'm drilling into the oil pan for the oil return line. Do you have any suggestions on how to keep the metal shavings out of the pan? Where did you hook up your turbo gauge to? In other words...where did you hook up the vacuum line to? Thanks

-Use an allen socket to remove one of the fittings on top of the oil filter house.
-Take the pan off the car when you drill it. There are clearance issues, so don't use ATP's return line, make your own out of silicon hose or braided stainless steel and Earl's fittings. Mock up the positioning of everything before you drill the hole and make the line. The return line should always be at a downward slope.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Goodbye ABA ... (veedub11)*

I guess we all know how life goes some times eh? I got laid off from work!







It came out of nowhere! I got a sweet severance package, so I will be able to finish this project much quicker hopefully.
I am still waiting for the stupid exhaust manifold to arrive from Treadstone Performance. It's been 3 weeks + since I clicked on that "buy now" button on ebay.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Goodbye ABA ... (Agtronic)*

Update : 
I finally received my exhaust manifold today.
The manifold is a Treadstone Performance unit, and cost $289.95 USD. [ Link ]
I'm pleased with the way it looks. It feels beefy and is thick in all the right places. I drilled / tapped it for my EGT probe, and installed it on the motor.
(Please excuse the grainy pics, I inadvertently left the camera on ISO 400).
























































Now, I'm worried about the fitment in my MK3.







I'm really worried that the turbo will not clear the firewall.


























_Modified by Agtronic at 2:06 AM 10-14-2006_


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Goodbye ABA ... (Agtronic)*

Dude... thats not going to clear your firewall


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Goodbye ABA ... (16plus4v)*

I got the motor in, but the engine mounts don't line up correctly because the turbo is touching the firewall. I'm thinking I can probably push the firewall in a little bit. Not sure if there is a better solution at this point.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Goodbye ABA ... (Agtronic)*

Get a tubular manifold that mounts the turbo horizontally as the opposed log mani your running.. I have one and the turbo sits nice and high with plenty clearance from the firewall.


----------



## mk2alex (Dec 26, 2005)

Cut the raintray and push the firewall a touch. Or give me your turbo and I'll give you one that takes less space! Sorry I didn't come the other nights we got out late and I though you would have left by then. Cheers,
Alex


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (mk2alex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2alex* »_Cut the raintray and push the firewall a touch. Or give me your turbo and I'll give you one that takes less space!

I'm thinking this is what I'm gonna do. I'll leave the rain tray, as I can clock the turbo a little bit, but the other problem is that I wanted to run a GT3071R, so it'll be basically impossible to run one without more room.
I'm really not sure what to do now, and I have my dad pressuring me to get the car out of that garage ASAP. This sucks!
Oh, and don't worry about the other night, I didn't get much done at all that night, you know those really unproductive days we get once in a while.


----------



## mk2alex (Dec 26, 2005)

Haha good stuff, you can always give me a call I'm free almost every day after 7 and I have a BIG hammer for that firewall. Just a little less finesse and even a gt30 would fit!


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (mk2alex)*

Tubular mani..









GT35R Fits dandy


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_Tubular mani..









Those things are like $1200 + right?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_
Those things are like $1200 + right?

There are some great local guys here that make them for about $650.00 , the same one I am using.
Here's the link for the top mount manifold that you'll need. 
http://www.monster-turbo.com/E....html


----------



## Junior Bacon (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: Firewall*

Hope you get the clearance problem worked out before i get the money to BT my car.
Wonder if a Atp mani is shorter. There is one guy on here runnin a atp mani and t3/t4 on his mk3 1.8 he said its close but not touching


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Firewall (Junior Bacon)*

ATP does clear.. BARELY and is a PITA when it comes to removing and installing... Tubular mani's are used a lot just for the reason that the turbo is mounts on top of the manifold which helps a great deal with clearance..
Just so you know i've been through 4 turbo's already (farking t series turbos).. 20+ psi's never had any issues with the manifold cracking http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
$600 is minor for what you get
Page 3


----------



## Junior Bacon (Nov 11, 2005)

Are all there tubular 1.8t manis off tha site the same? I think ill will get one of those when the time comes.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (Junior Bacon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Junior Bacon* »_Are all there tubular 1.8t manis off tha site the same? I think ill will get one of those when the time comes.

Well The one you see in the picture is the standard steel tubular manifold that has been ceramic coated. If you were to get a stainless manifold it may appear to be slightly different.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

I wonder how much it would cost to have an external gate provision added to it.
Thanks for the info!


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

Not much i'm sure.. hows everything going ?


----------



## Blak Golf (Sep 10, 2003)

damn markku uve been busy lol i had no clue all this was going along. i need to tlak to u man. so give me a call. thx


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (Blak Golf)*

have you tried flipping the turbo to point the other direction?
to were the inlet is facing the drivers side and the exhaust is facing the passenger side. Seems like it would be a lot easier to run intercooler piping that way too.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (Kiddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddo* »_have you tried flipping the turbo to point the other direction?
to were the inlet is facing the drivers side and the exhaust is facing the passenger side. Seems like it would be a lot easier to run intercooler piping that way too.

I have tried this, only problem is that the turbine discharge is right next to the rear engine mount and I don't think it's possible to run a downpipe downwards ...








Thanks for the tip though!


_Modified by Agtronic at 8:32 AM 10-26-2006_


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

remove the fire wall?
swift swing of a large hammer...








may be an only option, no guts no glory I always say.
Hope it works out for you, your so close! What ever you don't throw the towel in.
Roderick


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (Kiddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddo* »_remove the fire wall?
swift swing of a large hammer...








may be an only option, no guts no glory I always say.
Hope it works out for you, your so close! What ever you don't throw the towel in.
Roderick

He has plenty of options. Which one will he use ?


----------



## S3-4ttro (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

great job 
nice write up
any updates ?
im going t3 super 60 or t3 t4
on my mk3 gti swap
regards http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (mulberry 20vt)*

Oh, sorry, no updates yet.
After entertaining the thought of banging in the firewall, I realized that, as someone pointed out, I would have to pull the engine every time I need to pull the turbo. This, with my GF telling me not to worry about the money and to just do it right the first time, has convinced me to get a tubular style manifold.
Being a welder by trade, I'm trying to figure out whether I want to build my tubular manifold or just buy one. I'm leaning towards just buying one right now, as this isn't a time to learn the art of making a manifold, but they are awefully expensive. I emailed a monster-turbo.com and they never got back to me. I'm not sure who to go with.
Thanks for reading! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_ my GF telling me not to worry about the money and to just do it right the first time, has convinced me to get a tubular style manifold.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

She's a keeper!


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

long time no talk Ag.
I can't believe you're ditching your ABA. I remember years ago reading your threads about boosting it!
Keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_long time no talk Ag.
I can't believe you're ditching your ABA. I remember years ago reading your threads about boosting it!
Keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I know! I wouldn't consider it "ditching" the ABA though. I'm just moving on, and passing the ABA down to someone who can do something with it.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_I had my baby Turbonetics T3T4 once.........instead of changing powerplants, I just changed turbos:








good luck with the buildup. 

The little turbo is cute.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_I emailed a monster-turbo.com and they never got back to me. I'm not sure who to go with.

Call them. Pretty busy brothers I must say. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

